# 大家好，新手装x桌面重启失败

## pgycon

经过几天的gentoo系统安装，到装X这一步了，按手册装X重启之后，出现错误，整不明白。本人菜鸟，想学习gentoo，请各位大侠海涵。

以下是/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

rg X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

[  1006.620] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1006.620] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 i686 Gentoo

[  1006.621] Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Thu Mar 1 09:13:33 GMT 2012 i686

[  1006.621] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

[  1006.621] Build Date: 02 March 2012  12:31:55PM

[  1006.621]  

[  1006.622] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[  1006.622] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1006.622] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1006.624] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Mar  2 13:17:10 2012

[  1006.624] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  1006.624] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1006.625] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[  1006.625] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  1006.625] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  1006.625] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[  1006.625] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  1006.625] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  1006.625] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1006.625] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  1006.625] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.625] (**) FontPath set to:

[  1006.625] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  1006.625] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  1006.625] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  1006.625] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  1006.625] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f0580

[  1006.625] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1006.625] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1006.625] 	X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[  1006.625] 	X.Org XInput driver : 13.0

[  1006.625] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[  1006.626] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0a75:17aa:392d rev 162, Mem @ 0x92000000/16777216, 0x80000000/268435456, 0x90000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00005000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[  1006.626] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1006.626] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1006.626] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1006.626] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1006.626] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[  1006.626] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[  1006.626] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  1006.626] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  1006.636] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1006.636] 	compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1006.636] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1006.636] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[  1006.636] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1006.636] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1006.636] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  1006.636] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  1006.636] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  1006.636] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1006.636] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  1006.636] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  1006.637] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  1006.647] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1006.647] 	compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.13.0

[  1006.647] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1006.647] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[  1006.647] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  1006.647] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1006.647] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1007.316] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1007.316] 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1007.316] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1007.316] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  290.10  Wed Nov 16 19:49:02 PST 2011

[  1007.316] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  1007.316] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  1007.316] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  1007.331] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1007.331] 	compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1007.331] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1007.331] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[  1007.331] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1007.331] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  1007.354] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[  1007.354] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[  1007.354] (II) Unloading dri

[  1007.354] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1007.354] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1007.354] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  1007.354] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  1007.354] (II) Unloading dri2

[  1007.354] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1007.354] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  1007.354] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  1007.355] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1007.355] 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1007.355] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1007.355] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  290.10  Wed Nov 16 19:29:07 PST 2011

[  1007.355] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  1007.355] (--) using VT number 7

[  1007.359] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  1007.359] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1007.359] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1007.359] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1007.359] 	compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1007.359] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1007.359] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  1007.359] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  1007.359] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  1007.359] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1007.359] 	compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1007.359] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1007.359] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  1007.359] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  1007.359] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  1007.359] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  1007.359] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  1007.359] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1007.359] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[  1007.359] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  1007.359] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1007.359] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  1007.359] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[  1009.130] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LGD (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D Vision

[  1009.130] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     stereo.

[  1009.139] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 310M (GT218) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  1009.139] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[  1009.139] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.18.4b.00.09

[  1009.139] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  1009.139] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  1009.139] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 310M at PCI:1:0:0

[  1009.139] (--) NVIDIA(0):     LGD (DFP-0)

[  1009.139] (--) NVIDIA(0): LGD (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  1009.139] (--) NVIDIA(0): LGD (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

[  1009.141] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID has been

[  1009.141] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.

[  1009.181] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[  1009.181] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[  1009.181] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  1009.181] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[  1009.181] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[  1009.181] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[  1009.181] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[  1009.181] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1366 x 768

[  1010.246] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (111, 114); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[  1010.246] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[  1010.246] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  1010.246] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[  1010.251] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  1010.251] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  1010.251] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  1010.251] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  1010.251] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  1010.251] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  1010.251] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  1010.251] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  1010.253] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  1010.596] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[  1010.631] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[  1010.631] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  1010.631] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1010.631] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  1010.631] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  1010.631] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" requested "CRT", but no

[  1010.631] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     such display device could be found, or all display devices

[  1010.631] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     by that name are currently unavailable.

[  1010.631] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" requested "TV", but no such

[  1010.631] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     display device could be found, or all display devices by

[  1010.631] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     that name are currently unavailable.

[  1010.631] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[  1010.631] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  1010.631] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1010.632] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  1010.632] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  1010.632] (II) Unloading dri2

[  1010.632] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1010.632] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[  1010.632] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[  1010.632] (==) RandR enabled

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1010.632] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1010.634] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  1011.109] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[  1011.109] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1011.109] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  1011.109] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1011.118] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1011.118] 	compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 2.6.0

[  1011.118] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1011.118] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 13.0

[  1011.118] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1011.118] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1011.119] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1011.119] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  1011.119] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1011.119] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1011.119] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[  1011.119] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[  1011.119] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1011.119] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1011.119] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1011.140] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[  1011.140] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1011.140] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[  1011.140] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1011.140] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  1011.140] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  1011.140] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[  1011.140] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  1011.140] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:09/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input4/event4"

[  1011.140] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[  1011.140] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1011.140] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1011.140] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1011.141] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  1011.141] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1011.141] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1011.141] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1011.141] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1011.141] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  1011.141] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1011.141] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1011.141] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0e/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  1011.141] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id  :Cool: 

[  1011.141] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1011.141] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1011.141] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1011.141] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[  1011.141] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1011.141] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  1011.141] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1011.141] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[  1011.141] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1011.141] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[  1011.141] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  1011.141] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[  1011.141] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1011.141] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0e/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[  1011.141] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[  1011.141] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1011.141] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1011.141] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1011.142] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 04f3:0103 (/dev/input/event6)

[  1011.142] (**) HID 04f3:0103: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1011.142] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HID 04f3:0103'

[  1011.142] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1011.142] (**) HID 04f3:0103: always reports core events

[  1011.142] (**) HID 04f3:0103: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[  1011.142] (--) HID 04f3:0103: Found keys

[  1011.142] (II) HID 04f3:0103: Configuring as keyboard

[  1011.142] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/input/input6/event6"

[  1011.142] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 04f3:0103" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[  1011.142] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1011.142] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1011.142] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1011.142] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 04f3:0103 (/dev/input/event7)

[  1011.142] (**) HID 04f3:0103: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1011.142] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HID 04f3:0103'

[  1011.142] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1011.142] (**) HID 04f3:0103: always reports core events

[  1011.142] (**) HID 04f3:0103: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[  1011.142] (--) HID 04f3:0103: Found 1 mouse buttons

[  1011.142] (--) HID 04f3:0103: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  1011.142] (--) HID 04f3:0103: Found relative axes

[  1011.143] (--) HID 04f3:0103: Found absolute axes

[  1011.143] (--) HID 04f3:0103: Found keys

[  1011.143] (II) HID 04f3:0103: Configuring as mouse

[  1011.143] (II) HID 04f3:0103: Configuring as keyboard

[  1011.143] (II) HID 04f3:0103: Adding scrollwheel support

[  1011.143] (**) HID 04f3:0103: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1011.143] (**) HID 04f3:0103: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1011.143] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.1/input/input7/event7"

[  1011.143] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 04f3:0103" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[  1011.143] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1011.143] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1011.143] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1011.143] (EE) HID 04f3:0103: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[  1011.143] (II) HID 04f3:0103: initialized for absolute axes.

[  1011.143] (**) HID 04f3:0103: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1011.143] (**) HID 04f3:0103: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1011.143] (**) HID 04f3:0103: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1011.143] (**) HID 04f3:0103: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1011.143] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lenovo Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event8)

[  1011.143] (**) Lenovo Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  1011.143] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Lenovo Optical Mouse'

[  1011.143] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1011.143] (**) Lenovo Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[  1011.143] (**) Lenovo Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[  1011.143] (--) Lenovo Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  1011.143] (--) Lenovo Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  1011.143] (--) Lenovo Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[  1011.143] (--) Lenovo Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  1011.143] (II) Lenovo Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  1011.143] (II) Lenovo Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[  1011.143] (**) Lenovo Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1011.143] (**) Lenovo Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1011.143] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.0/input/input27/event8"

[  1011.143] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Lenovo Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[  1011.143] (II) Lenovo Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  1011.144] (**) Lenovo Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1011.144] (**) Lenovo Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1011.144] (**) Lenovo Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1011.144] (**) Lenovo Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1011.144] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lenovo Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1011.144] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1011.144] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[  1011.144] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1011.144] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  1011.144] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1011.144] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  1011.144] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  1011.144] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  1011.144] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  1011.144] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5"

[  1011.144] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[  1011.144] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1011.144] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1011.144] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1011.250] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1011.250] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1011.250] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1011.282] (II) Video Bus: Close

[  1011.282] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1011.282] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1011.314] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1011.314] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1011.314] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1011.346] (II) Sleep Button: Close

[  1011.346] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1011.346] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1011.378] (II) HID 04f3:0103: Close

[  1011.378] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1011.378] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1011.410] (II) HID 04f3:0103: Close

[  1011.410] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1011.410] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1011.442] (II) Lenovo Optical Mouse: Close

[  1011.442] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1011.442] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1011.474] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[  1011.474] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1011.474] (II) Unloading evdev

[  1012.992] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

----------

## yuyang

老兄，你电脑怎么粘贴这么多文字信息。我电脑虚拟机怎么一个屏幕就显示一点信息呢

----------

## cvx_mips

你有没有指定是kde还是gnome，指定后也许就能进入了。

----------

## methaneoxy

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29可以到这里看看

----------

## erqie

安装个界面试试，我刚emerge xorg-server后startx也是一直出错。后来发现在virtualbox的两个模块没装，就是edeva什么的，安装了后还是启动不了。后来直接emerge xfce4后，startx就OK了。都解决的莫名其妙的，呵呵。

----------

## evan886

www.linuxchina.net 可以参考一下我的站，我以前也是安装不了，但现在搞定了

----------

## fivemeat

现在不流行启动X

装个xfce 或者gnome 或者kde然后再启动startx

----------

## heroxbd

 *cvx_mips wrote:*   

> 你有没有指定是kde还是gnome，指定后也许就能进入了。

 

这位仁兄正解，楼主是用什么命令启动的？

----------

